# USL Academy...



## younothat (Mar 15, 2019)

*TAMPA, Fla.* – The United Soccer League officially unveiled its vision for the future of the league’s Academy system on Thursday, with the announcement of USL Academy Cup, a new competition set to begin this year that will set the stage for the organization’s first ever Academy League.

The competitions will live under a new tier in the league’s overarching brand identity, called “USL Academy”.
https://www.uslsoccer.com/news_article/show/1004181

"The new platform will also provide a unique way to bring together the top three tiers of the USL – the Championship, League One, and League Two – allowing academy teams from all three levels to compete against one another and provide local youth with a chance to display their potential,” added Papadakis.

The newly announced USL Academy Cup will feature top young talent from the U-13 and U-17 age groups, with all clubs tasked with identifying exceptional young players that can play up and be challenged at a higher level throughout the competition.

"In addition to the USL Academy Cup, the league will also be working diligently with each USL club to accelerate their strategic plans in the youth development space, with the ultimate goal of creating academies across all USL clubs. Currently, 32 USL clubs have youth teams with U.S. Soccer Development Academy status across the Championship, League One and League Two, while a further 10 are operating youth soccer clubs that primarily compete in other youth competitions. Beyond those groups, numerous other clubs are actively exploring various affiliate and/or academy models, which are expected to be launched in the near future.

Not sure if that means the end to Super Y for youth but sounds like USL is headed in that direction or taking over that idea?


----------

